# how to convert a 18v smoke unit to 12v???



## gotboost59 (Aug 25, 2010)

hi guys...i need to convert a 18v smoke unit to run on 12v. how would i go about doing this?

thanks...mike


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome...shouldn't be too much of an issue as it is...may not produce as much smoke is all.


----------



## gotboost59 (Aug 25, 2010)

thank you for the welcome...i just wanted to make sure i didnt burn any thing out. 

thanks for the help...mike


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It works with 18 volts, it is not designed for 12v. Like Shay said it may work but ot as well as using 18volts.
However you can go from 12 to 18. I don't have all the info to figure it out. I normally test it out first before dispersing advice.


----------



## gotboost59 (Aug 25, 2010)

sounds good....thanks t-man.

mike


----------



## BHTRAINMAN (Jul 25, 2010)

*A thought!*

Many of the older powerpacs had an i8 V transformer whivh is run through a rectifier to convert to DC. This usually produced appx 13 v DC no load. These power pacs had four output terminals marked something like "DC tracks only, and A.C. accessoties. They were the standard 40 years ago, and most likely hard to find any more. Since most Accs. are not polarized , you can most loikely get by with DC ouput not fed through the throttle control. If you can, ask your hobby shop about this. Some accs. will only operate on DC, LEDs other small motors, etc. Remember that 18 v accs. may not be the norm any more, gut you still may run into older designed accessoties. Good luck! 
BH


----------

